# Does doubletap make good ammo?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm referring more to their hunting ammo than their handgun stuff. The ballistics are impressive to say the least. I can't help but think they are probably slightly to grossly exaggerated, though. Not that it is crucially important. I'm mainly curious about the accuracy. I've always heard that the super hot loaded stuff isn't always the most accurate. There are a lot of reports of the Hornady Superformance stuff being kind of a dud in the accuracy department. Have those of you who have used it seen any pressure signs or anything that causes you concern in any of your rifles?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm referring more to their hunting ammo than their handgun stuff...........................................


"handgun stuff" is not hunting ammo?

Aw geeze, that hurts.

.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, doubletap makes excellent Ammo. my dad's buddy lives down there in cedar city and builds precision rifles, he's all about long range accuracy. he works for double tap and has nothing but good things to say about it. Double tap is loaded with extreme precision. Being a family friend and have shot with him a lot, I trust his knowledge about the ammo. Still, you need to shoot what your gun likes though


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

this what I know about Doubletap.
A couple years ago, I bought my first box of ammo from Scheels.
I shot my 2012 bull elk with that ammo(160 gr. 7mm accubond)
I went back to Scheels last year to buy more and they told me they don't carry it any more. They received too many customer complaints about the ammo being too hot.
So I had my father in law who lives in Cedar go into their factory and buy some for me. They will give you 10% off for walk in purchases.
The box of 160 gr. 7mm mag. bullet I bought said their speed was 3050 fps. I tested them myself and with three shot, they all were between 2915-2920 fps and I was shooting out of a 26" barrel. So they appear to be inflating their numbers a bit.
I have been happy with the ammo I have shot so far.
Now for the Hornady Superformance, they shoot very accurate but I did loose a big bull in 2012 when I hit it high in the front shoulder. The bullet seemed to blow up on impact.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> "handgun stuff" is not hunting ammo?
> 
> Aw geeze, that hurts.
> 
> .


Well, I was referring more to the 9mm and .40 cal stuff than your hand cannons, Goob. Although it is fun to sit and listen to guys who have never been in any kind of combat situation argue the merits of different handgun calibers as a "man stopper."


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Yeah, doubletap makes excellent Ammo. my dad's buddy lives down there in cedar city and builds precision rifles, he's all about long range accuracy. *he works for double tap and has nothing but good things to say about it.* Double tap is loaded with extreme precision. Being a family friend and have shot with him a lot, I trust his knowledge about the ammo. Still, you need to shoot what your gun likes though


Ya don't say? Haha just kidding. Jokes aside, is your dad's buddy named Shane? If so, I have met Shane a couple times. He gave me a good deal on a muzzleloader I used to kill a brute of a buck back in 2011.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> this what I know about Doubletap.
> A couple years ago, I bought my first box of ammo from Scheels.
> I shot my 2012 bull elk with that ammo(160 gr. 7mm accubond)
> I went back to Scheels last year to buy more and they told me they don't carry it any more. They received too many customer complaints about the ammo being too hot.
> ...


I remember you telling that story, Ridgetop. You must have been using the SST, right? From what I understand the Superformance comes in SST and the GMX which is like the Hornady version of the Barnes. I've heard a lot of guys say they have the exact same BC and velocity, and therefore the same POI, so they will shoot the cheaper SST for target practice and deer, and put the GMX in when it is time to go after an elk.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Ya don't say? Haha just kidding. Jokes aside, is your dad's buddy named Shane? If so, I have met Shane a couple times. He gave me a good deal on a muzzleloader I used to kill a brute of a buck back in 2011.


Yes, his name is shane. (big guy) we call him "guapo" meaning 'handsome".
that guy has more precision knowledge then any man I know. Awesome guy too!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I remember you telling that story, Ridgetop. You must have been using the SST, right? From what I understand the Superformance comes in SST and the GMX which is like the Hornady version of the Barnes. I've heard a lot of guys say they have the exact same BC and velocity, and therefore the same POI, so they will shoot the cheaper SST for target practice and deer, and put the GMX in when it is time to go after an elk.


Yes, they were SSTs. I'm sure the GMX would hold up better.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have some .358 win ammo I haven't shot yet. All the case necks have weird striations on them. Haven't seen that before. Just all scratched up I guess.


----------

